# paddy the puffer 12 inches



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/album.php?albumid=10


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

how recent are your pics??


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

the first five our today. with the fire ell is about five months ago and the blue marine light is about a year and a half ago


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet..ya i cant wait till our fahaka gets bigger..its wild having the 3(mbu/fahaka/congo)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ya man right arm


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Johnny!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

just did i water change there so the pics aren't the best


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought puffers would attack and eat a fish like the fire eel? is that a more peaceful species or was I mistaken about their level of agression?
great pics btw!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

No your not mistaken at all. A fahaka living in a tank with another fish is not the norm at all. Things may seem fine for awhile then one day all other fish will be gone except the fahaka Very rarely you will see a fahaka tolerate tank mates.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Great pix!!!
Is this the Purple puffer?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Great pix!!!
> Is this the Purple puffer?


thanks man


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics updated


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice burried pics!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Terrific pictures and what a great tank! How can you ever drag yourself away from just staring at those characters?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pix, especially like the one with both of 'em...The Fire Eel is cool too


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Terrific pictures and what a great tank! How can you ever drag yourself away from just staring at those characters?


thanks .........................


----------

